
Twitter: CEO Dorsey Facing Calls to Step Down - huntermeyer
http://www.investopedia.com/news/twitter-ceo-dorsey-facing-calls-step-down/
======
paulddraper
The right sentiment. If you called for 3/4 of the staff to resign, you could
be profitable.

------
mike503
I've always wondered why something like CNN doesn't snatch it up (obviously
the parent company) even with the large amount of useless garbage on it, I
still think it's an amazing "pulse" on realtime events around the globe.
Teamed together with algorithms that I'm sure Twitter already has under the
hood you'd have the best access to breaking news all over the place.

------
draw_down
Everyone seems to think they know how they'd run the company better.

~~~
trendia
I think that's the problem: the company doesn't seem to have a sustainable
business model, or at least a model that justifies their current valuation.

I'm not sure most people would be able to do any better than Dorsey is doing,
since I don't see how the company is sustainable.

------
exolymph
Doesn't make sense to call for Dorsey's head based on this specifically — it's
been a problem on Twitter for years.

